# camping in or around birmingham



## 99425 (May 26, 2006)

we are heading to birmingham nec at the end of the month, can anyone recommend a good site for 2 0r 3 days, thanks.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
theres this site caravan and campingkingsbury

near the M42 TO M6 NEC

The Site is convenient for the National Exhibition Centre.

RAY


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Saruman said:


> hi
> theres this site caravan and campingkingsbury
> RAY


-and it's a very pleasant, well-run site in its own right. Take your binoculars and walking shoes and stay a couple of days more. There are plenty of walks from the site round the lakes, now converted into bird sanctuaries ( with hides) and through various paths around the park and along the canal. Good, safe. flat cycling too

G


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi This one is 3 miles from NEC

http://www.somerswood.co.uk/


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

A bit outside (10m?) in Meriden there is a very high rated site. Think it was one of our first ever trips!

http://www.somerswood.co.uk/


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Kingsbury's fully booked during the NEC M/H show. :roll: Blooming tuggers taking all the space, I'll bet. :x 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

... and, errrr ... why's this in the Satellite TV forum :? 

Gerald


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> ... and, errrr ... why's this in the Satellite TV forum :?
> 
> Gerald


hmm the transmitter at sutton coldfield :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Saruman said:


> hmm the transmitter at sutton coldfield :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Of course. Silly me :roll:

Gerald


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

The c&cc have a great site at Clent Hills.very near the city...aido


----------

